# PC in VE-Wasser kühlen?!



## MusicX123 (22. Januar 2014)

*PC in VE-Wasser kühlen?!*

Hallo zusammen,
Meine frage: kann man den kompletten computer in VE-Wasser versenkt zum kühlen?! 
VE-Wasser hat ja eine sehr geringe Leitfähigkeit. 
Reicht diese geringe Leitfähigkeit schon aus um einen kurzschluss zu verursachen? 
Hätte ein alten pentium 2 daheim (den ich eh auf den bauhof bringen wollte) zum testen.
Wollte mich aber vorher informieren, da ich ihn sonst, in einem ölbad versenken würde. 
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich den alten pentium übertakten will bis es nicht mehr geht!

LG


----------



## MayhemAUT (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: PC in VE-Wasser kühlen?!*

Normales Wasser leitet sehr schlecht, aber es leitet! Ich glaube es gibt zwei Sachen die man bedenken muss. 
- Bei vielen Stromsteckern ist der 12V Anschluss nur 2 - 3 mm Neben der Masse entfernt. Der Strom muss also nur eine geringe Distanz durch das VE-Wasser fließen.
- Die hohe Frequenz. Hier kommt es weniger auf einen "Kurzschluss" an, vielmehr auf Störungen die einen BS oder sogar Power-Off verursachen. Vielleicht funktioniert es mit dem Pentium 2 und bei einem aktuellen Rechner gibt's Probleme. 

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das VE-Wasser so weit verunreinigt ist, bis es den Strom wieder besser leitet!?!

Das Fällt mir als erstes zu diesem Thema ein. Erfahrung hab ich mit VE-Wasser keine!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Robstar85 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: PC in VE-Wasser kühlen?!*

Funktioniert nicht. In dem Moment wo du den Rechner in das Wasser legst ist es nicht mehr entmineralisiert. Weil gewöhnlich jede Menge Staub und Schmutz dranhängt. Auch wenn man diesen Schmutz nicht unbedingt sieht, er ist da.


----------



## IqpI (22. Januar 2014)

Am besten vorher den Staub mit Wasser abwaschen


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: PC in VE-Wasser kühlen?!*

selbst wenn du bedingt durch die geringe Leitfähigkeit keinen 
Kurzschluss erzeugen solltest würdest du über die Zeit Probleme bekommen. Die Mineralienbestandteile, auch Salze und andere Nebenstoffe im Wasser leiten einen Elektrolyevorgang ein, der über die Zeit hinweg die Leiterbahnen auf den Platinen auflöst.


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: PC in VE-Wasser kühlen?!*

Wegen der Autoprotolyse des Wassers ist selbst 100% reines Wasser leitfähig, da es Ionen (freie Ladungsträger) im Wasser hat.
Von daher ist es auch mit 100% reinem destillierten Wasser nicht möglich.
Wie die anderen gesagt haben, wird es sofort verschmutzt und es lösen sich Salze im Wasser, zB von deinem Schweiss 
->das Wasser wird noch leitfähiger


----------



## Pixekgod (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: PC in VE-Wasser kühlen?!*

leg in lieber in öl


----------

